# ProSieben startet Angriff auf Kino und Netflix



## Darkmoon76 (26. Juni 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *ProSieben startet Angriff auf Kino und Netflix* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *ProSieben startet Angriff auf Kino und Netflix*


----------



## Y0SHi (26. Juni 2019)

ProSieben startet mit Eigenproduktionen


1 april?
pro7 hat doch null kompetenz


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juni 2019)

Y0SHi schrieb:


> ProSieben startet mit Eigenproduktionen
> 
> 
> 1 april?
> pro7 hat doch null kompetenz


 das hätte man über Netflix oder Amazon vor ein paar Jahren auch sagen können ^^


----------



## Leuenzahn (26. Juni 2019)

Naja, die Streamingportale sind halt eine Art Wurmfortsatz des sterbenden Hellyschutts, da wird nochmal groß aufgewurstet, was noch zu retten ist. 

Der krampfhafte Versuch sich da weiter am Leben zu erhalten ist verständlich, die vergehenden vereinigten Staaten in Nordamerika leben von ihrem Sendungsbewußtsein, das steht und fällt eben auch mit der Untenhaltungsindustire, oder mit organisiertem Massenmord, welcher als Demokratisierung oder Befreiung gefeiert wird, siehe Irak. 

Ich finde es da eine lustige Idee, wenn da Europäer eigene Produktionen machen, muß halt weg von dieser Amikopie oder dann als Gegenüber der avangarde Film, für die intellektuellen Unterbeschäftigten, welche sich aber für "kulturschaffend" und "geistig erhaben" halten. China und Indien machen es vor, wie man ordentlich selber Untenhaltung produziert, warum soll Pro7 da nicht nachziehen?


----------



## matrixfehler (27. Juni 2019)

Netflix und Amazon(Prime) haben sich bei dieser Bekanntgabe vermutlich ganz kurz überrascht angeschaut "WTF ist ein Pro7?"
Dann haben sie kurz recherchiert und konnten sich entspannt lachend zurücklehnen.


----------



## Batze (27. Juni 2019)

Warum nicht, könnte ja die ein oder andere Perle bei rauskommen. Die Netflix Eigenproduktionen sind ja nun auch nicht gerade alle Oscar verdächtig.


----------



## solidus246 (27. Juni 2019)

Leuenzahn schrieb:


> Naja, die Streamingportale sind halt eine Art Wurmfortsatz des sterbenden Hellyschutts, da wird nochmal groß aufgewurstet, was noch zu retten ist.
> 
> Der krampfhafte Versuch sich da weiter am Leben zu erhalten ist verständlich, die vergehenden vereinigten Staaten in Nordamerika leben von ihrem Sendungsbewußtsein, das steht und fällt eben auch mit der Untenhaltungsindustire, oder mit organisiertem Massenmord, welcher als Demokratisierung oder Befreiung gefeiert wird, siehe Irak.
> 
> Ich finde es da eine lustige Idee, wenn da Europäer eigene Produktionen machen, muß halt weg von dieser Amikopie oder dann als Gegenüber der avangarde Film, für die intellektuellen Unterbeschäftigten, welche sich aber für "kulturschaffend" und "geistig erhaben" halten. China und Indien machen es vor, wie man ordentlich selber Untenhaltung produziert, warum soll Pro7 da nicht nachziehen?



Indien und China im Bezug auf "Unterhaltung". Vor allem China. Selten sowas lustiges gelesen


----------



## Frullo (27. Juni 2019)

solidus246 schrieb:


> Vor allem China. Selten sowas lustiges gelesen



Habe mir letztens so eine chinesische Produktion auf Netflix angesehen: Love O2O. Klar, war jetzt nicht der Überflieger, aber trotzdem unterhaltsam. Witzig fand ich vor allem, wie chinesische Frauen augenscheinlich mit Frauenfeindlichkeit umgehen.


----------



## anyboy (27. Juni 2019)

Fernsehen wird unweigerlich den selben Weg gehen wie der Walkman, Bücherläden, Telefonzellen, Dieselmotoren, oder sonstige Relikte der Vergangenheit. 

Wenn auch das Fernsehen selbst schon lange keinen Unterhaltungswert mehr bietet, so ist es zumindest unterhaltsam, diesen sterbenden Giganten bei ihrem verzweifelten Todeskampf um Relevanz zuzuschauen. Aber keine Sorge, so lange Babyboomer noch ne Glotze im Wohnzimmer stehen haben, so lange könnt ihr noch euren Schund auf die Menschheit loslassen. Aber zu versuchen ein jüngeres Publikum zu erreichen ist zu 100% rausgeworfenes Geld, der Zug ist abgefahren.


----------



## Spiritogre (27. Juni 2019)

solidus246 schrieb:


> Indien und China im Bezug auf "Unterhaltung". Vor allem China. Selten sowas lustiges gelesen



Beide Länder haben eine gigantische Filmindustrie. Erfolgreiche TV-Serien Darsteller kriegen in China teils Gehälter, da schlackern Hollywoodstars mit den Ohren. 5 Millionen für einen Film? Pfff... das verdienen die mit einer TV Episode.

Game of Thrones erreichte maximal 30 Millionen Zuschauer!? Lächerlich im Vergleich zu den 100 Millionen, die eine durchschnittliche Serie in Asien schauen.


----------



## Pherim (27. Juni 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> das hätte man über Netflix oder Amazon vor ein paar Jahren auch sagen können ^^



Nur dass die ungleich mehr Geld dafür zur Verfügung hatten...


----------



## bitschleuder (27. Juni 2019)

Y0SHi schrieb:


> ProSieben startet mit Eigenproduktionen
> 
> 
> 1 april?
> pro7 hat doch null kompetenz



Also Stromberg war richtig geil. Falls du die Serie noch nicht gesehen hast, solltest du das auf Netflix nachholen. Lohnt sich!


----------



## anyboy (27. Juni 2019)

bitschleuder schrieb:


> Also Stromberg war richtig geil. Falls du die Serie noch nicht gesehen hast, solltest du das auf Netflix nachholen. Lohnt sich!



Naja, "Eigenproduktion" ist grenzwertig bei Stromberg. Genau wie fast alle Fernseh-Sendungen der letzten 30 Jahre, ist auch Stromberg nur eine Deutsche Adaption einer US oder UK-Serie, in dem Fall von "The Office".


----------



## bitschleuder (27. Juni 2019)

Ja aber typisch Deutsch und man hat sich aussergerichtlich einigen können. Das Original würde hier nicht funktionieren genauso wie umgekehrt nicht. Ich finde das sollte man berücksichtigen.


----------



## Loosa (27. Juni 2019)

anyboy schrieb:


> Naja, "Eigenproduktion" ist grenzwertig bei Stromberg. Genau wie fast alle Fernseh-Sendungen der letzten 30 Jahre, ist auch Stromberg nur eine Deutsche Adaption einer US oder UK-Serie, in dem Fall von "The Office".



Ah, das wusste ich gar nicht. Mit Stromberg konnte ich gar nix anfangen, weil ich den Typ und seine Art einfach nicht abkann.
Ricky Gervais finde ich dagegen super. Obwohl er ja eigentlich genau so ein Arschlochtyp ist. Dann muss ich mir mal das Original aus UK raussuchen. 




bitschleuder schrieb:


> Das Original würde hier nicht funktionieren genauso wie umgekehrt nicht. Ich finde das sollte man berücksichtigen.



Monty Python hatte bei uns doch auch hervorragend funktioniert. Englischer Humor geht schon, wenn es denn gut ist. 
Die eingedeutschte Art von Stromberg fand ich dagegen fürchterlich unlustig.


----------



## MrFob (27. Juni 2019)

bitschleuder schrieb:


> Ja aber typisch Deutsch und man hat sich aussergerichtlich einigen können. Das Original würde hier nicht funktionieren genauso wie umgekehrt nicht. Ich finde das sollte man berücksichtigen.



Als jemand. der alle drei Serien zumindest zum Teil gesehen hat kann ich das nur gutheissen. Stromberg steht da schon auf eigenen Beinen (und ist zumindest fuer mich als Deutschen die mit Abstand lustigste Serie von den dreien ). 

Ganz anders, als zum Beispiel der Versuch von Sat 1 damals eine deutsche Version von "The IT Crowd" rauszubringen, die wirklich 1 zu 1 kopiert war und auch ueberhaupt nicht funktioniert hat.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juni 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Beide Länder haben eine gigantische Filmindustrie. Erfolgreiche TV-Serien Darsteller kriegen in China teils Gehälter, da schlackern Hollywoodstars mit den Ohren. 5 Millionen für einen Film? Pfff... das verdienen die mit einer TV Episode.
> 
> Game of Thrones erreichte maximal 30 Millionen Zuschauer!? Lächerlich im Vergleich zu den 100 Millionen, die eine durchschnittliche Serie in Asien schauen.


 Tja, Mathe ist halt ne fiese Sau. Die Quoten sind in Asien ja sicher auch nicht viel anders als im Westen, aber 4,5 Mrd Einwohner (Asien) vs.  nur c.a. 1 Mrd (Europa und Nordamerika), da schauen logischerweise "mehr" Leute zu...    

Und je mehr Reichweite, desto höher logischerweise auch die Gehälter. Was zB ein US-Newsmoderator verdient ist im Vergleich selbst zu Top-Entertainern in Deutschland um Welten mehr. Und wenn eine "Top"-Serie in China nun mal 200 Mio Zuseher pro Folge hat, dann kommt auch genug Geld rein, damit der Hauptdarsteller Millionenbeträge pro Folge bekommt. Das ist wie im Fußball: wo Geld da ist, wird es halt verteilt.


----------



## HannahNeumann (28. Juni 2019)

Auf eine Eigenproduktion von pro7 bin ich gespannt.
Netflix produziert sehr gute Titel.
Bin gespannt ob ein Fernsehsender etwas besseres hinbekommt. Wäre interessant die Budgets zu vergleichen, wenn jemand da etwas mehr Einsicht hat wäre es sehr interessant.


----------



## Pherim (28. Juni 2019)

HannahNeumann schrieb:


> Auf eine Eigenproduktion von pro7 bin ich gespannt.
> Netflix produziert sehr gute Titel.
> Bin gespannt ob ein Fernsehsender etwas besseres hinbekommt. Wäre interessant die Budgets zu vergleichen, wenn jemand da etwas mehr Einsicht hat wäre es sehr interessant.



Genaue Zahlen hab ich natürlich nicht... aber ein weltweit erfolgreiches Unternehmen, das 2018 über 15 Mrd Dollar Umsatz gemacht hat und ein deutscher TV-Sender, auf dem seit Jahren gefühlt nur noch die selben drei Sitcoms und die Simpsons laufen*... da wüsste ich schon, auf wen ich eher setzen würde. 

*Wie wohl die meisten hier schaue ich schon ewig kein "Fernsehen" mehr... aber wenn ich aus irgendeinem Grund doch mal vor einem gesessen habe und zufällig über ProSieben gestolpert bin, lief eigentlich immer das selbe.


----------



## Bonkic (28. Juni 2019)

Pherim schrieb:


> Genaue Zahlen hab ich natürlich nicht... aber ein weltweit erfolgreiches Unternehmen, das 2018 über 15 Mrd Dollar Umsatz gemacht hat und ein deutscher TV-Sender, auf dem seit Jahren gefühlt nur noch die selben drei Sitcoms und die Simpsons laufen*... da wüsste ich schon, auf wen ich eher setzen würde.



na ja, die - bei der quelle filmstarts abgeschriebene-  headline ist ja auch wieder mal äußerst clickbaity. wie ich das sehe hat pro7 selbst nie von einem "angriff auf kino und netflix" gesprochen. die wissen schon selbst, dass sie mit ihren eigenproduktionen, die außerdem nur auf ein deutschsprachiges publikum abzielen, nicht gegen hunderte millionen dollar teure netflix- oder kino-produktionen anstinken können. für so intelligent darf man die manager von pro7 schon halten, denke ich.

und ob netflix wirklich finanziell erfolgreich mit seinen sündteuren eigenproduktionen ist, werden wir erst einmal noch sehen.


----------



## Pherim (28. Juni 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> und ob netflix wirklich finanziell erfolgreich mit seinen sündteuren eigenproduktionen ist, werden wir erst einmal noch sehen.


Auch wieder wahr.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juni 2019)

Pherim schrieb:


> Genaue Zahlen hab ich natürlich nicht... aber ein weltweit erfolgreiches Unternehmen, das 2018 über 15 Mrd Dollar Umsatz gemacht hat und ein deutscher TV-Sender, auf dem seit Jahren gefühlt nur noch die selben drei Sitcoms und die Simpsons laufen*... da wüsste ich schon, auf wen ich eher setzen würde.
> 
> *Wie wohl die meisten hier schaue ich schon ewig kein "Fernsehen" mehr... aber wenn ich aus irgendeinem Grund doch mal vor einem gesessen habe und zufällig über ProSieben gestolpert bin, lief eigentlich immer das selbe.


 Pro 7 ist halt EIN Sender aus einer ganzen Gruppe, hinzu kommen immer mehr Onlineangebote. Aber auch nur auf Pro7 kommen durchaus auch mal gute Filme, und es gibt viele Serien - da ist nicht für jeden was dabei, aber wenn eine für den persönlichen Geschmack "gute Serie" dort läuft, warum soll man nicht Pro7 schauen, nur weil einem der Sender "normalerweise" nicht passt? zB kommt da aktuell die 2. Staffel von "The Orville", oder einige Bekannte von mir schauen (zwar nicht mein Fall)  Gotham und The Flash auf Pro 7 bzw schauten (falls das nicht mehr das läuft). Eine für den eigenen Geschmack gute Serie sollte man da schauen, wo sie kommt, egal was man ansonsten vom Sender hält. 

Logisch kommt dann da auch viel "altes", man muss halt 24h Programm füllen und will nicht um 14h oder 16h etwas gutes neues "verballern". bei Netflix und Amazon gibt es ja auch eine Menge Müll oder olle Kamellen wie zB Sitcoms aus den 90er Jahren oder so, aber da man sich die für sich selber "guten" Sachen raussuchen und schauen kann, wann man will, passiert es halt nie, dass man "drüber stolpert" und dann immer der gleiche Mist läuft - es ist also schwer, dass ein reiner Streamingservice durch seine 20-40% "schlechten" Content direkt auffällt


----------

